# Помогите пожалуйста реально оценить акккордеон)



## Margoshik (18 Май 2011)

Почти что новенький аккордеон Royal Standard Meteor вот уже очень много лет лежит у нас без дела)играли на нем пару раз, сам он в идеальном состоянии)
но книжка от него где-то затерялась((
помогите пожалуйста определить его ценник)


----------



## TokarevAcc (19 Май 2011)

Посмотрите личку.


----------

